# Green water or bacterial bloom?



## eddtango (Mar 18, 2005)

I read the thread on the GW question. My tank is experiencing the same problems but I'm not sure whether its just bacterial bloom or GW.

I have 192watts of cfp on a 48 gallon tank with pressurized CO2,Water filtered by a RENA Filstar. I follow the Seachem dosing regimen. The tank is densely planted and doing very well until the cloudy water came up.

I also observed that the water became cloudy after I took out the H.Polysperma and some stem plants and also after I began adding more fish. I used Accu-clear,it only cleared once but became cloudy again. My LFS recommended Hagen B-clear but I don't think its working. 

Anyway,Its hard to tell whether its GW or just a bacterial bloom because the green hue of the plants seem to make the water green,I tried scooping a glass of water and put it under a light but its just cloudy not green. Should I use a UV sterilizer to clear the water? Should I also add more Excel to counter the algae?


----------



## shalu (Oct 1, 2004)

I bet it is the beginning of green water. In my experience, it will remain whitish cloudy for a while. Then it builds up to really thick green water.


----------



## Laith (Sep 4, 2004)

I've heard of people putting some of their tank water in a white container to better see the color...

However, I do have a comment on your fert regimen. I've never used the Seachem line of products myself but have heard that their dosing recommendations are low for a higher light CO2, heavily planted tank. This may be your problem: your plants are running out of something...


----------



## eddtango (Mar 18, 2005)

*dosing*

I'll just get a UV sterilizer abd blast the algae away. Do I also stop dosing the tank w/ ferts?


----------



## Anafranil (Mar 15, 2005)

It doesn't matter what it is,I had the same problem a couple of weeks ago and it took abouut 10 days for my water to be crystal clear.I believe UV is the only solution


----------



## eddtango (Mar 18, 2005)

*Uv*

After 4 days of UV, its almost clear but still not yet as crystal clear as before.


----------



## Anafranil (Mar 15, 2005)

keep using it for several days


----------

